# Mystery quilt on Quilting Board



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

A new mystery quilt started today on the Quilting board: Mystery Train Ride #6. It is being presented as a 45" square table topper, but according to the leader can be easily expanded to quilt size (which is what I will do). 
Come join in the fun. It is couched in the terms of a train ride and we all bring (virtual) food and drink, so the interaction can be a lot of fun. 
http://www.quiltingboard.com/blocks...uilt-train-ride-6-welcome-aboard-t240020.html


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've lurked during the last couple of mysteries Judy has done over there. I did start the scrappy nine patch - a really great little pattern - and finished my blocks for it. Still haven't sewn them together but I pulled them out and put them on my stack to do this month. I don't know if I'll do this one or not, I have so many UFOs that I need to tackle those before starting anything else new.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

Is anyone going to do the Super Bowl mystery quilt at Homestead Hearth? I am considering it, but it will have to be later.

Here is the link Calico Katie posted in another thread.

http://www.homespunhearth.com/Superbowl-Agatha-17.asp


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm kind of on the fence about doing the Homestead Hearth mystery. I like the size and idea of it and originally thought I would make it. I think I'll see how the first couple of steps go before I decide for sure. The cutting instructions make me think it's going to be something like a stacked brick pattern and I don't care so much for those.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, I'm planning on the Homestead Hearth mystery and have cut out the fabric. Tomorrow is supposed to be really nasty here weather-wise, so I'm looking forward to sewing after I got home from church. 
Here's my fabric selection. I just hope the floral will work as it is directional. But I felt I needed a taste of spring.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I like those, Belfry. The gold will really spark the floral and dark. I have a stack of fabrics set aside so if I do jump in on this it shouldn't take me long to catch up on it. I haven't done any sewing for the past couple of weeks while my finger healed but I'm ready to get going again.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I lucked out on the directional floral fabric. I don't much care for the overall design, but it will make a nice charity or gift quilt. This is a 5 x 5 array on the design board. I think I'm going to do a 5 x 7 with a narrow inner border of a small bluebonnet print and then the outer border as the pattern calls for in the dark blue. That should make the quilt around 54 x 70" -- a good comfort quilt size. The yellow shows up orange in the pic, but it's a nice sunny yellow.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I really like the fabric you used for this. I'm not impressed with the finished product either. When I looked closer at the cutting directions, I had a feeling it would be something like this. I'm not going to save the instructions after all. I do think the border will improve it a lot though and like your idea of adding a narrow inner border. 

Congratulations on getting it all done today! After the New Year debacle, I'm really impressed that anyone could actually finish one of these one day mysteries in a day. :thumb:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, Katie. It's far from finished in that only the blocks are done. I would have liked it much better had I used the small bluebonnet print (reads medium blue from a distance) instead of the yellow and then used the yellow in place of the dark blue. But you live and learn--at least I do. I think the inner border might calm it down a bit, and if it doesn't, I'll also do a narrow border of yellow before the outer dark blue border. 

I now wish I'd done the quiltbug mystery instead, but had to choose one and I liked the idea of only three colours. I just noticed the links are still up, if you haven't downloaded them: http://www.quiltbug.com/free/appian-way.htm

I'm going to make that one on the quilting retreat I'll be attended at the end of this month.


----------

